# Pet friendly Cafes in the UK



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A friend of mine runs a lively Pet Forum - http://forum.4petshops.com/

Many of his members like to take their pets for walks and socialise and would be grateful of recommendations of pet-friendly cafe's

I know of a number of these in New Zealand (not much help on this side of the world though) and a few in the UK and will start the ball rolling...

L'Amandine in Wandsworth Common (SW12)

More of a bakery than a cafe, this is a family and pet friendly establishment with an ample outdoor area with dog watering bowls.

If you run a cafe and it is pet-friendly, make yourself known here.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Whilst we obviously can't allow pets indoors at Coffee Aroma, we are more than happy to accomodate them outside, we can supply makeshift drinking bowls (for the dogs, we always supply drinking vessels for customers), we are also more than happy to waive our no table service rule, and take your order at the table, so you can stay with the pet









Chris


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

If you'll forgive me for saying so, it's not necessarily 'obviously' - different premises have different situations and can do different things. But, and I hope for your amusement, I offer the following story from Coffee House magazine, back in March 2007:

A new pet organisation is creating a directory of dog-friendly cafes and coffee houses in the UK, and venues which have a 'pets welcome' policy will be able to display a sticker.

"There are millions of us out there who routinely walk past cafes and coffee houses because we are pretty sure that our dogs, and therefore ourselves, will not be welcome," the founders Ann Croft and Jenny Roberts told Coffee House. "As business people ourselves, it makes us wonder how many millions in turnover British catering establishments are losing because they exclude dog owners.

"There are, thankfully, some establishments who are more enlightened and who recognise that dogs - and the five million humans who own them - pose no particular problems."

The new website http://www.dogfriendlybritain.co.uk is currently getting around one million hits every month, and more dog-friendly coffee houses and cafes are invited to register on the site.

One notable coffee venue already to be found there is the Red Roaster, of Brighton.

"Our position on dogs is that there is no problem as long as they behave - we have the same position on humans," said proprietor Tim Hume. "We're very fair. One old curmudgeon said he was going to tell the hygiene department because a dog being in the cafe was against regulations. The dog didn't pay any attention and neither did we.

"We have had humans urinating on the floor, but no dog ever has. "

As a matter of interest, the Red Roaster is a very interesting cafe. It's the one that invented Caffe Inglese for people who reckoned they didn't like fancy Italian drinks. It is a kind of Americano, except that the water goes in first, espresso is added, and a small jug of milk is served beside it. And it sells.

Cheers

-IanB


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Ian !

Pubs and Tearooms seem very open to the idea.

I've come across pooches in many German cafe's but not so many in Italy.


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

And this today from the South Yorkshire Post.

A BLIND Sheffield woman was left feeling "dirty" after being refused service in a Sheffield café - because of her guide dog.

Trina Brown, aged 65, was with her guide dog Hattie and daughter Nikki, 23, when they decided to go for lunch at Hella's on Denby Street, near Bramall Lane.

But their day out was ruined when the owner refused to serve them and said they could only eat if they sat outside.

Trina said: "He was adamant he could choose who he served and who he didn't. I asked him if he realised he was breaking the law but he didn't seem to care.

"It was very upsetting - I just felt dirty. I was very distressed. It made me want to go home and not come out again.

"My dog is a working dog and I need her by my side. We are a pair."

Trina, from High Storrs, is registered blind because she suffers from macular degeneration and has just a little peripheral vision. She has been using Hattie for two-and-a-half years.

She said: "The man at the café said he would not serve us inside and he didn't serve anyone with dogs. When I told him she was a guide dog he said, 'That doesn't make any difference to me'."

Dimitri Sorganes, owner of Hella's, told The Star he refused Hattie entry on health and safety grounds and was seeking advice from the Health and Safety Executive. He added he knew guide dogs should be admitted by law.

***

The guy is described elsewhere as 'an award-winning barista', but I confess to not know the cafe.

-IanB


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Pets seem to be causing issue back and forwards atm.

Dogs have recently been banned from rural farm B&Bs where they are almost a traditional site, and yet seemingly, they then have the right to insists on allowing guide dogs in.

Seems a double standard, there's no reason to believe that guide dogs are any cleaner than regular dogs. It seems to me its like insisting that coffee shops offer catering for wheelchairs, when sometimes it just isn't practical.

I believe we should cater to disabilities where possible, but if it becomes an issue with your business model, or core policies, then it comes down the business owners discretion, not a matter or law!

Chris


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

Forgive me for asking - you mean disabilities come second to business considerations?

Regards

- Ian


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

By no means, I'm merely saying that every single thing can not be catered to.

And if the law insists absolutely no leeway on things like dogs in food preparation area's in B&B's, why has the law then got the right to insist that they have to go in food preparation area's in cafes!!

I'm not anti-disability or anything like that, I just do not believe in milimeter democracy. For instance in our shop, people with wheelchairs can't go upstairs. And certainly during busy times, there isn't room for them inside. However they can sit outside. It doesn't mean we refuse to serve them, just as this barista in the article doesn't at first.

Chris


----------

